# New to the group and need some help..



## GavinCooper (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined today as I bought my first blower off a neighbour. I’m just looking for some help locating a user manual. It’s a Snowflite 10.5/30 but the MTD sites are showing zero results. I’m guessing it’s a mid 2000’s model but can’t find any info on it unless I’m missing something.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome Gavin.
You can download the MTD manual here. I was able to do it for your machine- be sure to enter alphabetic letters in caps. 



PDF Manual Web Archive


----------



## GavinCooper (Oct 18, 2020)

Wow thank you. That’s the site I tried but I may have entered the zeros as O’s. I had to try 2 more times but it worked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to our site, and happy to see you got the needed help fast,
lots of great Canadians in here that might be near you


----------

